# External Editor?



## heavydoody (Oct 18, 2017)

*Operating System:* macOS High Sierra

*Lightroom Version:*  Lightroom CC version: 1.0 [ 20170919-1412-ccb76bd ] (Sep 19 2017)
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem:
*
Has anyone found a way to use an external editor other than Photoshop?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't think you can (yet).


----------



## heavydoody (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't think so either. I think I could live with this new version if I could roundtrip edits to another editor. Despite all the things it doesn't do, there are some things it does do that I really like.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 18, 2017)

No plugins so a lot of the places external tools are used are almost moot, for now.

Which also means no publishing.


----------

